
Facebook Grader For The Sad, Sad People Out There - dshah
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/19/facebook-grader-for-the-sad-sad-people-out-there/
======
dshah
Wasn't quite ready for this attention, but so it goes.

You win some, you lose some.

~~~
thomaspaine
It definitely seems like an overly harsh review. It almost sounds like you
bruised his ego because he was only rated 90/100, and that's why it's so
negative. I mean come on, 99% of the facebook apps I see are way more useless
than this one.

